# Puppy eye color



## kelsey7669

Hello,
I have a rednose pitbull puppy that is now nine weeks old, and he has the most beautiful eyes, kinda turquoise green! I posted a pic but they are really much prettier in real life. Anyways, I just wondered if anyone knows if his eyes will stay this color or could they still change? Thanks!


----------



## Cain's Mom

His eyes will probably change. When we got Cain at 8 weeks he had bright bright beautiful green eyes. He's a year now and they're hazel colored.

And red nose is just the color of your pups nose. It is not a bloodline or type 

Cute pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

They will probably change. My puppy had blue eyes until he was about 4 months old, now they are more hazel. He is blue though, if that makes a difference.


----------



## American_Pit13

Puppies eyes usually change from blue, but if they have already changed to green then that is the color they could stay, Gold/green eyes are not uncommon for red dogs so it is very likely that they will stay at least close to that color.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

My dog in my avatar picture had green/gold eyes since she was about 3 months...they were originally more green.


----------



## m.godoy

I would have to agree with the previous posts. My puppy @ 12 weeks had beautiful green eyes and now @ 15 1/2 weeks her eyes are green/gold.


----------



## Jacmar1229

Your puppy is adorable!! My puppy is 18 weeks. He has hazel blue/green eyes. I saw pics of him when he was a younger pup and his eyes were def more blue, so they have changed already but I am hoping they stay the color they are now too  








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

if they are green now I agree they will probably stay some shade of green, Cute pup.


----------



## Bridgette

They might change. When I got my boy he had greenish eyes. Now they are a pretty light brown. They changed gradually, he's 7 months now. My girl had gray eyes and now they are light brown too...


----------



## kdreamh

The same with mine too, my dog had blue eyes when he was a couple of weeks and now at 3 months he has brown


----------



## DieselsMommie

They will probably get like a hazel or match closely to his coloring. My boy had same color now it matches his coat. But his littermates had the same color eyes but their coats are different so their eyes look completely different


----------



## DieselsMommie




----------



## SAPITBULLS

I have had two dogs born with blue eyes and stayed blue and two dogs born with brown eyes stay brown/walnut. So I guess I have never owned a dog who's eyes changed colors like everybody else lol.


----------

